# Beretta 92A1 "CA Roster of Handguns" info from Beretta



## speedrrracer (Dec 17, 2011)

For those of you who want a 92A1 and are frustrated they can't be sold here in CA:

spoke with a rep from the Law Enforcement division at Beretta today. 

He says the 92A1 was submitted for inclusion onto the California Roster of Handguns Certified for Sale early in the 4th quarter of this year (he's not sure of the exact date, but thinks it was about 2 months ago).

He also says that the time to get onto that list after submission can vary significantly, but in his experience, 6-8 months has been somewhat normal, if the word normal can be applied to governmental processes.

So, he's thinking spring / summer it might appear on that roster, and we CA types can finally buy 92A1's.

I'm also trying to contact the Bureau of Firearms here in CA, and see what they say from their end.


----------

